# Our Tennessee Haunters



## Ms. Wicked (Nov 14, 2006)

The tornadoes that hit Tennessee were quite bad.

Has anybody heard from NickG or other members in TN or the other areas hit by tornadoes Tuesday/Wed. ?

Please check in to let us know that you're safe.


----------



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

I spoke to Hollyberry last night, so I know that she missed it. I was going to call Peanut but got busy and by then it was too late, since I know parts of Missouri got hit too. that would mean Wormy and Undertaker need to be looked in on too. I'll try calling later and see if I can reach any of them and let you know.


----------



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

Just got off the phone with wormy and things there are OK. She didn't get any of the storms that went through. I'll check on Peanut later.


----------



## Ms. Wicked (Nov 14, 2006)

trishaanne said:


> Just got off the phone with wormy and things there are OK. She didn't get any of the storms that went through. I'll check on Peanut later.


Thanks Pattie - I should have checked on Nutcase last night.

No sign of Nick yet? Tennessee was hit the worst. Does anybody know how to reach him?


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

still no sign of Nick and I hear they had more tornadoes down there again yesterday.
hope every ones okay.


----------



## JohnnyL (Aug 17, 2006)

Where is he? Anyone hear from him??


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

Hey Nick sound off if you come on.


----------



## JohnnyL (Aug 17, 2006)

Saw him post a few hours ago... he's alive!


----------

